
Windows Explorer Through the Years - patmcguire
https://gekk.info/articles/explorer.html
======
noisem4ker
One thing I find myself missing from Windows Vista/7's Explorer is the tiny
media thumbnail in the lower left corner, in the bottom bar. Useful when
browsing using the "details" view and going through the list with the keyboard
arrows, without bothering with a full preview panel.

~~~
Xolvixica
Download this:
[https://msfn.org/board/topic/170375-oldnewexplorer-119/](https://msfn.org/board/topic/170375-oldnewexplorer-119/)

Unpack the RAR file somewhere, open the configuration tool inside, configure
as desired but ensure the "Show details pane on the bottom" is enabled. You'll
then get an explorer that looks very similar to the Windows 7 style, complete
with the exact same Win 7 details pane which frankly is a lot more useful than
the basic one in Windows 10.

